# Fort Myers / Cape Coral gemeinsam angeln gehen



## LordHelmchen (3. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 

Ich bin mit meiner Frau und meiner 13 monatigen Tochter für die nächsten 5 Monate hier in Fort Myers. 

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn man sich mal zum gemeinsamen Angeln treffen könnte. 

Ob vom Pier, Strand oder Boot (habe leider keins  ) ist mir wurscht. Ebenso ist mir egal ob Anfänger oder alter Florida-Angel-Hase, Hauptsache wir haben zusammen ein bisschen Spaß und können das geniale Wetter hier genießen. 

Meldet euch einfach!


----------



## schmutzpuckel (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fort Myers / Cape Coral gemeinsam angeln gehen*

Wie geil, ich bin Ende Juli bis Anfang August mit Frau und den beiden Töchtern in Cape Coral. :vik:
Zusammen mal die Rute zu schwingen wäre echt klasse :m

Bin wohl das erste Mal da !


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fort Myers / Cape Coral gemeinsam angeln gehen*

Das ist ja der Hammer - verabreden die sich hier übers Forum für USA - coooooool...


----------



## LordHelmchen (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fort Myers / Cape Coral gemeinsam angeln gehen*



schmutzpuckel schrieb:


> Wie geil, ich bin Ende Juli bis Anfang August mit Frau und den beiden Töchtern in Cape Coral. :vik:
> Zusammen mal die Rute zu schwingen wäre echt klasse :m
> 
> Bin wohl das erste Mal da !



Hey, Super dann können die Mädels mit den Kids die Gegend unsicher machen und wir gehen Angeln #6

Dann muss ich vorher noch unbedingt mit dir zum Bass Pro :q ein Florida Urlaub ohne Besuch dort war kein Urlaub


----------



## Seele (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fort Myers / Cape Coral gemeinsam angeln gehen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist ja der Hammer - verabreden die sich hier übers Forum für USA - coooooool...





Vor allem war der Thread 4h alt 

Da wollen wir aber auch nen schönen Bericht sehen


----------



## schmutzpuckel (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fort Myers / Cape Coral gemeinsam angeln gehen*



LordHelmchen schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich bin mit meiner Frau und meiner 13 monatigen Tochter für die nächsten 5 Monate hier in Fort Myers.
> 
> ...





Warst du schon mal in der Region angeln oder bist du auch ein Neuling in den Staaten. Ich glaube ein Boot ist dort unerlässlich , oder???


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fort Myers / Cape Coral gemeinsam angeln gehen*



schmutzpuckel schrieb:


> Warst du schon mal in der Region angeln oder bist du auch ein Neuling in den Staaten. Ich glaube ein Boot ist dort unerlässlich , oder???



Kommt drauf an, wo du dort angeln willst. Unweit von Fort Myers befindet sich Sanibal Island. Dort gibt's ein Naturschutzreservat, in dem ich ein Dutzend Leute in Flüsschen am Mangrovenwald beim Angeln gesehen habe.

 Die haben mir auf die Frage, was man dort fängt, Fischnamen runtergebetet, die ich noch nie gehört habe (und Fische gezeigt, die ich noch nie gesehen hatte :q). 

 Keine Ahnung, welche Lizenz man dafür kaufen muss. Aber angeltechnisch geht dort was, auch ohne Boot.


----------



## LordHelmchen (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fort Myers / Cape Coral gemeinsam angeln gehen*

Hier geht einiges auch ohne Boot. Man kann auch ganz gemütlich vom Strand aus die Fische ärgern. Bisher bin ich noch an keinem Tag Schneider geblieben. Macht echt Laune hier. ;-)


----------



## Scabbers (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fort Myers / Cape Coral gemeinsam angeln gehen*

Dieser Thread ist mir doch tatsächlich entgangen, schade, ich wäre gerne mal mit dir losgezogen.
Ich war mit Familie für 5 Wochen in Cape Coral, doch seit 2 Wochen hat mich der deutsche (Arbeits)Alltag wieder.
Wie schon bestätigt geht auch ohne Boot einiges oder was ich auch gemacht habe: Angelkajak mieten und ab auf den Golf!
Wenn ihr in Fort Myers seid, dann kennst du ja sicher schon die üblichen Stellen wie Pier in Fort Myers Beach, Cape Coral oder Sanibel oder eben diverse Strände. Sehr gut lief es bei mir am Blind Pass nach Captiva, einige schöne Whitings, Sheepsheads, Snappers.
Lass doch mal hören was momentan so läuft! Vor ein paar Wochen lief z.B. Spanish Mackerel super, die machen echt Laune an der Rute.
Und natürlich noch viel Spass in Florida.

Gruß
Scabbers


----------



## LordHelmchen (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fort Myers / Cape Coral gemeinsam angeln gehen*

Neben den leider all gegenwärtigen. Catfishes in stingrays sind aktuell ziemlich viele Spinner- oder Blacktip Sharks unterwegs. Die Jacks ziehen auch regelmäßig die Strände entlang und genehmigen sich jeden noch so kleinen Baitfish. 
Die Redfish sind seit ca. 1 Woche komplett Verschwunden. 
Die Baitfish-Beschaffung ist momentan gar nicht so einfach; die meisten Mullets und Greenbacks sind die letzten Wochen irgendwie immer kleiner geworden... :-(


----------



## Fulli (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fort Myers / Cape Coral gemeinsam angeln gehen*

Ich beneide dich echt. Gibt eigentich keinen Tag an dem ich nicht an Florida denke 

Ich hatte einen Guide in Naples. Er ist deutscher. Kostet zwar sein Geld aber es hat sich alle mal gelohnt.

angelninflorida.com


----------



## Juekra (17. November 2014)

*AW: Fort Myers / Cape Coral gemeinsam angeln gehen*

Hallo,

Ich werde 2015 3 Wochen Urlaub in Cape Coral machen und würde gerne wissen ob es möglich ist um auch Bullsharks im Kanal zu fangen. Ich habe diesem jahr viele verschiende Fische gefangen natürlich hauptsächlich Catfish.


----------



## Franky (17. November 2014)

*AW: Fort Myers / Cape Coral gemeinsam angeln gehen*

Jepp, geht! Zumindest da, wo der Kanal auch Anschluss an den Caloosahatchee bzw. direkt an den Golf hat.
Wir haben "damals" 3744 SW 1st Place gewohnt und dort waren Manatis, Rochen, Meeräschen und Haie neben Catfish und Sheepheads an der Tagesordnung. Gefangen haben wir aber nur letztere; ich bin aber sicher, dass mir der eine oder andere Hai Köder und Co geklaut hat!
Lass Dich übrigens nicht im "DEK" verarschen...  Rib-City und das "Olde Fish House Marina" auf Matlacha sind übrigens Pflichtprogramm!


----------



## Juekra (17. November 2014)

*AW: Fort Myers / Cape Coral gemeinsam angeln gehen*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort ich habe und werde wieder 8 th Sw (villa angels haven) wohnen ich das sich dorthin auch mal ein Hai verirrt. Delphine habe ich auf jeden Fall ein paar gesehen


----------



## Juekra (17. November 2014)

*AW: Fort Myers / Cape Coral gemeinsam angeln gehen*

Ja gerade 5 Wochen bin ich zurück aus Cape Coral und kan es nicht mehr warten bis ich nächstes jahr wieder zurück fliege


----------



## Mozartkugel (17. November 2014)

*AW: Fort Myers / Cape Coral gemeinsam angeln gehen*

War denn niemand bass fischen am Lake Okeechobee? |supergri


----------



## Juekra (19. November 2014)

*AW: Fort Myers / Cape Coral gemeinsam angeln gehen*

Niemand hier der mir helfen kan um einen Hai im Kanal van Cape Coral zu überlisten


----------



## Sockeye (26. November 2014)

*AW: Fort Myers / Cape Coral gemeinsam angeln gehen*

Im Kanal an den Häusern, bezweifle ich, dass da die Bullsharks sich tummeln. Ich hatte ein Haus direkt am River und selbst da ist nicht wirklich viel los.

Ich kann dir nur empfehlen mit ihm: http://www.capt-george.com/ rauszufahren. Der wird dich zu deinem Zielfisch bringen.

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Juekra (27. November 2014)

*AW: Fort Myers / Cape Coral gemeinsam angeln gehen*

Hallo,

Wie schade ich bin erst nächstes Jahr im Juni wieder in Cape Coral


----------



## Juekra (27. November 2014)

*AW: Fort Myers / Cape Coral gemeinsam angeln gehen*



Sockeye schrieb:


> Im Kanal an den Häusern, bezweifle ich, dass da die Bullsharks sich tummeln. Ich hatte ein Haus direkt am River und selbst da ist nicht wirklich viel los.
> 
> Ich kann dir nur empfehlen mit ihm: http://www.capt-george.com/ rauszufahren. Der wird dich zu deinem Zielfisch bringen.
> 
> ...


 

Dankeschön für die schnelle Antwort werde mir im Internet die Preise mal Anschauen


----------



## Sockeye (27. November 2014)

*AW: Fort Myers / Cape Coral gemeinsam angeln gehen*



Juekra schrieb:


> Dankeschön für die schnelle Antwort werde mir im Internet die Preise mal Anschauen



Hehe, ich sehe gerade, dass er das Video von mir auf der Hompage hat... (ich bin der dem der Grouper fast die Rute aus der Hand reißt)
Und ich sehe er hat um 50$ aufgeschlagen...:q
Aber der macht echt einen guten Job und hat wirklich Ahnung (er ist eigentlich Biologe). Ich war 3x mit ihm draussen. 2x für Goliath und einmal um zu lernen welche Fische man gerade wo und wie fängt. Das macht er gerne und gibt klasse tipps wo man was mit dem eigenen Boot fangen kann.

VG
Sockeye


----------



## LordHelmchen (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Fort Myers / Cape Coral gemeinsam angeln gehen*

Wenn du Hai im Kanal fangen willst, ist das ein ziemliches Geduldsspiel aber möglich.

lebender Köderfische ab 20cm Länge, 6/0 - 8/0 Circle Hook ordentliches Stahlvorfach und das ganze auf Grund. Die meisten Bisse kamen ab Dämmerung bis ca. 22Uhr

Wähl das Gerät bloß nicht zu leicht, im Kanal hast du nicht die Möglichkeit den Fisch auszudrillen. Hauptschnur war bei mir geflochtene PowerPro um die 50 Pfund, 5 Meter Fluorocarbon 60Pfund.

Und vergiss nicht eine ordentlich lange Zange / Seitenschneider um den Haken für beide schonend zu lösen. :m


----------



## Juekra (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Fort Myers / Cape Coral gemeinsam angeln gehen*

Vielen dank für die Tips ich werde doch 2 Angelen mitnehemen und es mit einer auf Hai probieren. Ist es vieleicht nützlich um mit Fischresten an zu locken?


----------



## JoFlash (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Fort Myers / Cape Coral gemeinsam angeln gehen*

War auch im November da. Bin auch mit George rausgefahren. War der Knaller. Er ist echt ein feiner Kerl und gibt gerne alle Tipps und zeigt Stellen. Das Wasser ist, so meinte er, im November bis Februar nur leider recht kalt. Als ich da war ist es innerhalb von 2 Wochen wohl im 5 Grad abgekühlt. Das hat den zackenbarschen wohl auf den Magen geschlagen. Wir haben es versucht, aber sie hatten keinen Hunger. Das ist ein Mist wenn man die Viecher auf dem Echo sieht, aber die einfach nicht essen wollen....

Egal war trotzdem super. Unser Haus hatte ein Boot. Mit dem bin ich dann auch alleine zum angeln. Gab ne Menge redfish und trouts. 
Am Häuschen gabs auch ne bunte Palette von Rochen, über kleine Snapper, catfish USW.
Auf Hai habe ich es nicht versucht.


----------

